# Do this with your wife.



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Light some candles (a half-dozen or so), and lay her down naked on the bed. Tell her you're going to kiss all your favorite parts of her body. Kiss her thumb, and then all of her fingers. Then kiss the middle of her hand, and one kiss every 5cm or so all the way up her arm. Go across her collarbones (pause to kiss her on the lips) and then down the other arm. Finish with all those fingers and the thumb.

Then kiss her little toe, the other toes, and from the big toe work your way all the way up her body. Don't avoid her stomach unless she's really ticklish. When you get to her chest, do the sternum. Go up around the side of her head all the way to the top. Then do the same thing starting with the other foot. Don't kiss any of the "naughty bits", make her wait for that.

When you're done, kiss her full on the lips and say "Those are just some of the parts of your body I like."

This should take at least 10-15 minutes. And she'll probably be ready to jump you when you finish.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Does she have to be conscious?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Does she have to be conscious?


Aiia.. If she's not conscious.. Just TELL her you did all these things and go drink beer or something.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

star said:


> i've done a similar thing with my h, you can buy candles that burn at a lower temperature than standard candles, use a blindfold and drop the wax on or near favourite spots. (have a glass of ice handy too)


oh! Stop it!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it.



Dont be silly. Was not knocking it.. Sounds fantastic. STOP IT means.... "I think I have to go to the candle and 24 hour blindfold store IMMEDIATLY"


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

63Vino said:


> Dont be silly. Was not knocking it.. Sounds fantastic. STOP IT means.... "I think I have to go to the candle and 24 hour blindfold store IMMEDIATLY"


In other words, "stop it some more!"


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

mal74 said:


> in other words, "stop it some more!"


exactly!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Does she have to be conscious?





63Vino said:


> Aiia.. If she's not conscious.. Just TELL her you did all these things and go drink beer or something.


:rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

this is gonna be difficult with all the duct tape i'm gonna need


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Mal74 said:


> In other words, "stop it some more!"


sounds like: "don't....stop...don't...stop...don't..stop..don't..stop.don't stop. don't stop. don'tstopdon'tstopdon'tstop."

fyi...forget the low temp candles...go buy "enigma" cd, the one with "sadeness" on it, play it in the background. create a scenario...enjoy.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> this is gonna be difficult with all the duct tape i'm gonna need


lol....u r killin' me


----------

